# St Gottard Tunnel - Safety



## SpeedyDux

Hi,

The official Safety Instructions are only available in German and Italian, so here's a stab at a translation in English you may find helpful. LadyDux is doing an Italian course so this is mainly her work.

*SAN GOTTARDO TUNNEL​*
SAFETY IN THE TUNNEL

DEDICATE A MOMENT OF TIME TO YOUR SECURITY IN THE TUNNEL

The safety in a motorway tunnel depends on various factors. Wrong behaviours continue to be the foremost main reason for accidents. Accidents which happen in the tunnel are able to be particularly dangerous.

Read carefully the following rules for the traffic in the tunnel. Do this for your safety.

Have a good trip!

Correct behaviour:

*ON APPROACH TO THE TUNNEL*

1.	Check you have enough fuel
2.	Observe the traffic lights at the entrance of the tunnel

*DURING THE TRANSIT*

1.	Turn headlights on (dip beam)
2.	Take off your sunglasses
3.	Maintain a safe distance between vehicles (cars 50m, bus and trucks 150m)
4.	Turn on the radio 
5.	Observe the signal/signs 
6.	It is forbidden to overtake
7.	In no circumstance go in the opposite lane or travel in reverse

*IN CASE OF TRAFFIC JAM/TAILBACKS*

1.	Put on hazard warning lights 
2.	Form a passage and stop on the right hand side ?
3.	Maintain the safe distance to the next vehicle
4.	Turn off your engine
5.	Remain in the vehicle
6.	Listen to the announcements transmitted by radio
7.	In no circumstances go into the opposite lane
8.	Follow the instructions

*IN CASE OF BREAKDOWN *

1.	Put on hazard warning lights
2.	If possible reach a stopping bay
3.	If it is not possible, pull the vehicle over to the right near the sidewalk/pavement
4.	Turn off the engine and leave the starter key in the dashboard
5.	Abandon the vehicle
6.	Go to the nearest SOS station and alert Head Office
7.	Await the aid vehicle

*IN CASE OF ACCIDENT*

1.	Put on hazard warning lights
2.	If possible reach a stopping bay
3.	If it is not possible, pull the vehicle over to the right near the sidewalk/pavement
4.	Turn off the engine and leave the starter key in the dashboard
5.	Abandon the vehicle
6.	Give first aid to the injured if possible
7.	Go to the nearest SOS station and alert Head Office

*IN CASE OF FIRE*

1. If possible, bring the vehicle towards the exit of the tunnel
2.	If it is not possible, stop at a safe distance from the next vehicle
3.	Put on hazard warning lights
4.	Turn off the engine and leave the starter key in the dashboard, abandon immediately the vehicle and go to the nearest refuge
5.	Close the door
6.	Alert Head Office and remain in the refuge until further instructions
7.	Give first aid to the injured if possible
8.	Observe the instructions

Traffic users not involved/affected:

1.	In no circumstances go in the opposite lane or travel in reverse
2.	Put on hazard warning lights
3.	In cases of smoke or fire: turn the engine off, leave the starter key in the dashboard, abandon the vehicle immediately and go to the nearest refuge
4.	Observe the instructions

*CENTRAL COMMAND*

Road Police Airolo
+41(0)91 873 84 84
Verkehrspolizei Göschenen 
+41 (0) 41 886 81 81

(no responsibility is accepted for any translation errors or omissions)


----------



## Grizzly

We've done this- horrible- tunnel many many times but, this April, we stopped at the service station before the tunnel and saw these instructions for these first time on the wall in the toilet area.

Along with the pictures there it decided us to go over the pass rather than the tunnel. Unfortunately the pass was still closed so we had to go through the tunnel. 

Every time I go through it I think that it is an accident waiting to happen. A lower speed limit would help reduce the risk.

G


----------



## max123

We were stopped in the tunnel last year on a red light about half way in. Very unsettling, there was us and two other vehicles and a smoky atmosphere. After about ten minutes a Swiss bloke got out of his car and walked over to us. He then told us there was a car on fire further along the tunnel and if we hear a siren then we must get out of the Motorhome, leave the keys in and go to the emergency exit, the emergency services will move our vehicle. Thankfully after about 15 minutes the lights changed and were were able to move on. If he had not told us we would not have known the rules.
Max


----------



## SpeedyDux

If you use the Mont Blanc / Frejus tunnels you get given a hanger for the internal rear view mirror that has printed safety instructions in English. The Swiss don't seem to be too bothered about the English and other foreigners who might not be fluent in German or Italian. 

max 123 -

I now keep a couple of smoke hoods in a locker because in the event of a tunnel fire the smoke is the biggest danger and you need to be able to get to the nearest refuge. These are at intervals of 250 metres in most tunnels. In the last big fire in the St Gottard tunnel in 2001 the toxic smoke (mainly from a burning truck loaded with tyres) caused most fatalities among drivers who were 500 metres north from the fire itself. Everyone who got to a refuge survived. A proper smoke hood gives you 15 minutes vital time to reach safety after you leave your vehicle. 


SD


----------



## pippin

SD - a www link to purchase smoke hoods? Please!


----------



## SpeedyDux

Pippin,

These are the ones we bought:

https://www.evaq8.co.uk/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=16&products_id=275

SD


----------



## pippin

Brilliant! Thanks.


----------



## 91502

We were stopped just before the tunnel on the 11th July and all diverted off over the pass. I am not sure what the problem was but it was a great drive, not a problem for a motorhome and we had a nice break at the top. We would reccomend it to anyone. 
JP


----------



## camper69

I am supposed to be going through it next week, you don't inspire confidence in it.

Derek


----------



## brimo

Hi Derek

Not a problem mate, we went there and back through it about 6 weeks to a month ago. Not the most pleasant experience but certainly not terrifying or difficult. Notice that they stagger the traffic going through now. 

Someone told us that they now only allow so many vehicles per hour, hence the lights stopping ther traffic and then letting so many cars and lorries through.

Have a safe one


----------



## eddied

*St.Gothard Tunnel*

Ciao tutti, I think you will find that the St.Gothard is actually one of the safest of the Alpine Tunnels. Only the Swiss are so meticulous at providing emergency stopping bays, and fully equipped refuges. Bear in mind that it is also designed as a nuclear bomb refuge. Also radio transmissions, including English, in case of any difficulties. If you enjoy spectacular scenery, go over the top. If you're in a hurry, go through the tunnel.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly

Did anyone see the Channel 5 _ Big, Bigger, Biggest _ programme on Tuesday last about the building of the Gotthard Base Tunnel ? This is what all the work around the St G tunnel is about and will result in the longest tunnel in the world, taking very fast trains from Zurich to Milan right under the Alps.
A most interesting programme.

When you go through the tunnel Derek remember to set your ventilation to recycle and, if you have it, turn on the air con in the cab. We find there are quite a lot of fumes in the tunnel and this helps.

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Hi

The St Gotthard Tunnel is one of my most travelled routes, be it by car, coach, motorhome or even a Ford Transit van with an airbed in the back. These are my thoughts re tunnel safety.

1) The tunnel has a traffic management system. Only a certain number of vehicles are allowed in at any one time, with even stricter controls for lorries. A traffic light system is in operation.

2) Video surveillance throughout

3) Air con units/fans throughout

4) There is a second tunnel next to the main road tunnel. Legend has it this is equipped with food, drink, offices and so on where the Swiss authorities can retreat to duting a crisis. I do not know if this is fact.

5) Like all things Swiss, it works.

6) I am aware of accidents in the tunnel, but there have been accidents in the Channel Tunnel too.

7) Emergency doors are regular intervals to get to a safe place if needed.

8) The tunnel is quite warm inside. I tend to cool the van as much as possible prior to entering the tunnel and then switch off the air con.

9) Beware of condensation on your external windows. If it is raining when you enter the tunnel, the warm air of the tunnel will quickly - and I mean quickly - form condensation on the outside windows. You will need to lower the cab windows, use wipers and switch on the heated mirrors where fitted.

Accidents can happen any where, anytime, but I think Swiss pride was hurt a few years ago. I cannot not say "never" but the Swiss are the bees knees with tunnels and so on.

Russell


----------



## eddied

*St.Gothard today*

 Ciao tutti,
if you'd like to check out traffic conditions in the tunnel today, take a look at the webcams on :

www.gotthard-strassentunnel.ch

saluti,
eddied


----------



## max123

Camper69, the tunnel is nothing to worry about. There are loads of emergency exits and I stopped right next to one. I quite enjoy it in a strange sort of way as its a break in the normal journey. The worst part is the queue to get in especially this time of year. We did it once about 3 in the morning and I think we were the only ones in it so the middle of the night could be the right time to go through.
Cheers
Max


----------

